# New Year's Eve Parties



## Iron Horse (Apr 10, 2008)

Can anyone living in Rome inform me of the New Year's Even Parties around the city? I'm hoping there will be some large gatherings in the plazas around the city, but as a first time visitor I haven't a clue of what would be best.

Thanks in advance.


----------

